# Shrimp and green bean tacos



## CassieKate (Aug 1, 2007)

A friend of mine sauteed fresh green beans in a dash of EVOO and some Caribbean jerk seasoning until slightly tender and then added shrimp that was also seasoned with the jerk seasoning.  You add the shrimp/green bean mixture to a flour tortilla, add fresh or store bought salsa, sour cream and sliced avocado.  She served them with black beans and rice.....VERY good! I would never put shrimp and green beans together but they were fabulous.


----------



## sidefx (Aug 2, 2007)

That sounds pretty good, I'll have to give that a try.  I did something a little different with fish myself the other day:


Whole wheat tortilla
1/2 cup white rice
1 filet tilapia
asparagus
soy sauce
sesame seeds
olive oil
             Makes 2 burritoes. Cook rice, cook tilapia, you may want to put some spices on it such as corriander or paprika or anything you like. Steam some asparagus. There's not much instructions for this just take all the ingedients above and throw them into a burrito.


----------



## Claire (Aug 2, 2007)

Sounds great. Doesn't surprise me because the cactus paddles (sorry, can't remember what they are called) that you find in many south of the border dishes to me taste a little like green beans.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

Its been too long since Ive done seafood tacos. Thanks for bringing me back. That green bean idea sounds pretty good. I also like the tilapia burrito idea.

When it comes to seafood mexican style, I like alittle sweetness to the dish.  For either recipe, I think perhaps adding a citrus chutney would bring some sweetness to the dish.  You could always 86* the salsa and replace it.

Citrus Chutney

2 lemon wedges, squeezed (or 1 tbsp. lemon juice)
1 tbsp. orange marmalade
1/2 cup diced pineapple
1/4 cup diced white onion
1 tsp. lemon zest
1 tsp. pepper


----------

